# Which nano fish look great with white sand?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

i am setting up another nano tank and this one is going to have white sand. Are there any nano fish that look good with white sand? 

I don't see fish as decorations, but it would be nice to pick fish that didn't just fade away. I was going to go for some boraras brigittae but suspect they would go pale. I have endlers in my dark bottomed tank. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## geealexg (Jan 16, 2015)

Pygmy, Hastatus, or Habrosus cory catfish love to forage in white sand! Their black/white colorations also match the lighter colored substrates really well. They will not only look great in a white substrate, but will also thrive well with fine, white sand.

More colorful nano fish species like Endlers, Boraras, Sundadanio, Green Neon Tetras, CPDs, Emerald Dwarf Danios, Badis, etc. like darker substrates/backgrounds so they feel less skittish and will show their colors better.

I'm looking forward to your new nano tanks!

Cory catfish species love sand!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Really!!! I love those little corydoras and had no idea that they like white sand! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Geealexg, your nano tanks are stunning. You clearly have a green thumb!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Chilis will go really bright red with plant cover. Endlers are colourful, lively and not shy at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

+1 Pygmy cories 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely, Jasmine!!!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Atom. I used to have some chilis that went bright red, but they were on a darker substrate (well planted). I think it was my 12 gallon Eclipse, which for some reason was great for plants. I'm glad to know that chilis would look good with white sand. They are a very tiny fish -- very suitable to a smaller tank.


----------

